# Jobsite finds



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

rex said:


> Karma. You will be banging a super hot chick soon with little effort cause you did the right thing.


I think I would rather have the cash and rent the super hot chicks. This way I can haves different one every weekend. And money left over.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stringbean was a banjo player on the grand ol opry and Hee haw. he was murdered because some theives heard he didn't trust banks and kept all his money in cash. They killed him but just got the money in his pockets. A while later whoever bought hios house was doing some remodelling and found $20k behind a brick in an old chimney.


----------



## Dave67 (Sep 3, 2009)

Found, Roman coin Nero's head, 100 ish AD. Found, set of china, stamped, made in occupied Japan. Returned both to respective home owners. Coin was given to me $50.00 value, still have it. China was sold by HO I received $200.00, I believe its worth was in the 1000's


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

pdmig said:


> I found an old lamp one time. Patton sat of 1890 or the like. I tried to get a chimney for it, it totally did not work. P.O.S. I found out why they threw it in the wall........


Maybe you should have rubbed it a few times first. You just never know......:


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

kiteman said:


> Maybe you should have rubbed it a few times first. You just never know......:


25 year old Barbara Eden emerging in a cloud of pink smoke. 

Hang on a minute, let me go rub some old lamps.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

"Old lamps", yah sure. :whistling


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

3 100 oz. poured bars is a very nice find indeed. Still have nice color to them too, not much tarnish.


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

Man I can't believe u didn't keep that for yourself.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Karma. It wasn't mine. :no:
But I did think about it. :laughing:


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

1906 $5 gold coin showed up the other day.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Give the HO a $5 bill for it. Most people don't want a bunch of change anyway, you're doing her a favour


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Found in old house on big lake (Michigan).

Pre WW1 field glasses.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robinson1 said:


> 25 year old Barbara Eden emerging in a cloud of pink smoke.
> 
> Hang on a minute, let me go rub some old lamps.


Hod Rod Magazine. She was once "Miss Hot Rod" - long before Jeannie - I still have the mag buried in a box some place. All other wimmens since I first laid eyes on that issue have fallen short- may explain my marriage track record.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Found a 90 year old Peanut butter and Jelly sandwhich, half eaten... and bunch of paper clippings.

On a side note, any time repair work breaks thruogh the basecoat/drywall i scribble the date and drop in a business card.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

CarrPainting said:


> Found a 90 year old Peanut butter and Jelly sandwhich, half eaten... and bunch of paper clippings.
> 
> *On a side note, any time repair work breaks thruogh the basecoat/drywall i scribble the date and drop in a business card*.



I might start doing that. Would be neat for someone to find 50 years down the road. 

:thumbsup:

Of course it could bite you in the @$$ if you shoot a brad through a supply line and it takes a couple years to show up. Plumber pulls business card out and says, "Well here is the SOB that caused all this mess!" :laughing::no:


----------



## hekticcustoms (Apr 3, 2012)

ive found a ww11 hand grenade in a wall without the pin in it well that shut down the work site for the day and found a ****o mag bottle of lube and viagra tablets in a duct


----------

